# Thoughts on this pairing?



## Amber0917 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...tml?id=2306324-cash-european-k9-training-base

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2052248-wendy-von-der-guttenhaus


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the genetic diversity in this breeding.


----------



## Amber0917 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm pretty new to trying to read pedigrees and I know nothing about breeding so I was hoping to get a few opinions! ? Thank you!


----------

